# Write a tax software review



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey guys, someone left a comment on my site complaining that I need some more tax software reviews - particularly StudioTax. 

I don't have the time and interest myself but I'm opening the door to any of you fine folks since most of you can be quite wordy when you need to be. 

http://www.four-pillars.ca/2010/02/26/send-me-your-tax-software-review-and-make-some-money/


----------

